# 2 Power shifts



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have 2 power shifts that it is time to part with. both are in decent shape for repair/project or parts salvage. one is an 824 rolling chassis needs motor. The other is an 828 w/motor that does run but needs tweaking. I have a third 28" w/ a honda that I am hanging on to for now until I see how the 1738 Simplicity works. 
I am thinking $200 for the pair is a fair price since we all know what parts for them bring. I would rather sell to someone that will use them rather than just drag them over the scale. 
Located near Syracuse NY. 
Feel free to contact me at [email protected]
Thanks, Greg


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow ... I get running ones that I just need to clean up for free .... 

Might want to post this in the For Sale thread .... Post also in Marketplace ...


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I think that's a fair offer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Always so far away from me.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If you do end up parting them out. I would pick that engine pulley hub off of you. If it has a one inch shaft diameter.*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Moved to the For Sale section/GLWS.


----------

